# Muss man Neuwagen heute noch einfahren?



## sascha (14 September 2006)

Gestern mal mit Autohändler unterhalten und gefragt, ob Neuwagen eigentlich noch "eingefahren" werden müssen. Seine Aussage: "Eigentlich müssen Wagen heutzutage nicht mehr eingefahren werden. Aber es ist trotzdem besser." Viel klüger bin ich immer noch nicht. Neuwagen einfahren, ja oder nein? Und wie am Besten?


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2006)

*AW: Muss man Neuwagen heute noch einfahren?*

Kommt drauf an. Die Asiaten meinen i. d. R. nein und die Amis auch. Bei der Übernahme meines kleinen Benz, ab Werk, wurde ich bei der Einweisung durch die Stewardes darauf hingewiesen, die ersten 1500 km "materialschonend" zu fahren und auf den Kickdown bei der stufenlosen Automatik zu verzichten (wenns geht, versteht sich).


----------



## Heiko (15 September 2006)

*AW: Muss man Neuwagen heute noch einfahren?*



sascha schrieb:


> Gestern mal mit Autohändler unterhalten und gefragt, ob Neuwagen eigentlich noch "eingefahren" werden müssen. Seine Aussage: "Eigentlich müssen Wagen heutzutage nicht mehr eingefahren werden. Aber es ist trotzdem besser." Viel klüger bin ich immer noch nicht. Neuwagen einfahren, ja oder nein? Und wie am Besten?


Im Allgemeinen sagt man, dass es nicht schadet, einen Neuwagen einzufahren. Es dauert eine gewisse Zeit, bis sich im Motor alles zurechtgeschliffen hat. Deswegen in der Regel auch der erste Ölwechsel nach 1.500 - 2.000 km.
Angeblich wäre das nicht mehr nötig, meine Werkstatt hat mal auf Nachfrage hin gemeint, dass die gut eingefahrenen Autos später weniger Probleme machen und auch merklich weniger Sprit brauchen.
Zudem: wem tuts denn weh wenn man mal 2.000 - 3.000 km etwas langsamer tut.
Bei mir stand übrigens in der Bedienungsanleitung ausdrücklich drin, dass man in den ersten 800 km nicht mit Anhänger fahren soll und danach auch nicht gleich die Nutzlast voll ausnutzen.


----------



## News (15 September 2006)

*AW: Muss man Neuwagen heute noch einfahren?*

Wichtig ist das "Einfahren" AFAIK jedenfalls für die Reifen - das aber gilt natürlich nicht nur für Neuwagen, sondern generell für neue Reifen an jedem Auto.


----------



## Immo (15 September 2006)

*AW: Muss man Neuwagen heute noch einfahren?*



> Muss man Neuwagen heute noch einfahren?


die  Frage stellt sich mir nicht, der TÜV-Mensch  hat mir eben  versichert
dass mein Auto noch für mindestens weitere  200000 km gut sei
augenblicklicher Zählerstand > 245000km  (Erst- und Alleinbesitzer)


----------



## advisor (15 September 2006)

*AW: Muss man Neuwagen heute noch einfahren?*



Immo schrieb:


> die  Frage stellt sich mir nicht, der TÜV-Mensch  hat mir eben  versichert
> dass mein Auto noch für mindestens weitere  200000 km gut sei
> augenblicklicher Zählerstand > 245000km  (Erst- und Alleinbesitzer)



Hoffentlich hat er Dir das schriftlich gegeben =D


----------



## Immo (15 September 2006)

*AW: Muss man Neuwagen heute noch einfahren?*



advisor schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat er Dir das schriftlich gegeben =D


Brauch ich nicht. Ich kenn mein Auto. Es ist eh abgeschrieben und  damit jeder km mehr
reines Vergnügen.  Es dürfte wenige (vor allem deutsche) Autos geben
die außer der jährlichen Regelinspektion und  den üblichen Verschleißteilreparaturen
 ( Reifen im wesentlichen) so wenig  Unterhaltskosten verursacht haben. 
Wenn ich von Bekannten höre, wie oft die mit ihren Superduperautos in der Werkstatt 
sind, weil mal wieder irgendeine der Elektroniken spinnt...


----------



## Heiko (15 September 2006)

*AW: Muss man Neuwagen heute noch einfahren?*



Immo schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht. Ich kenn mein Auto. Es ist eh abgeschrieben und  damit jeder km mehr
> reines Vergnügen.  Es dürfte wenige (vor allem deutsche) Autos geben
> die außer der jährlichen Regelinspektion und  den üblichen Verschleißteilreparaturen
> ( Reifen im wesentlichen) so wenig  Unterhaltskosten verursacht haben.
> ...


Was wars denn für ein Auto?
Mit einem der aktuellen Baureihen bleibt Dir das Vergnügen vermutlich erspart...


----------



## Immo (15 September 2006)

*AW: Muss man Neuwagen heute noch einfahren?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Was wars denn für ein Auto?


da es ein schon lange nicht mehr gebautes Fahrzeug ist, selbst der Nachfolgetyp Almera ist ausgelaufen
und Nissan sich laut Spiegel komplett aus dem Kompaktwagengeschäft der Golf Klasse verabschiedet 
http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,435478,00.html
ist das wohl kaum Schleichwerbung   Nissan Sunny der letzten Baureihe 

@ an den ungläubigen Thomas  

der TÜV Mensch sprach aus Erfahrung:  er selbst fuhr einen Nissan Bluebird (noch viel älter)
mit km-Stand 345000


----------



## A John (15 September 2006)

*AW: Muss man Neuwagen heute noch einfahren?*



Immo schrieb:


> der TÜV Mensch sprach aus Erfahrung:  er selbst fuhr einen Nissan Bluebird (noch viel älter)
> mit km-Stand 345000


Nix außergewöhnliches. Mein Laurel brachte es auf ca. 285000 km, bis er als Letzter im Stauende von einem Transporter um 0,5m kürzer gemacht wurde.
Das Auto hatte außer zu Inspektionen und Reifenwechsel nie eine Werkstatt gesehen, der Motor lief wie ein Uhrwerk. 
Das Auto war seiner Zeit, 1988, der günstigste 6-Topf auf dem Markt. (DM 19000 mit Automatik).

Gruß A. John


----------

